# Thinking about Pea Puffers / Dwarf Puffers



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I'm fishless cycling a 20G tall tank right now and I'm still sitting on the fence with what I should stock it with.

I am fascinated (and enamored with) the Puffer family, and I've seen Pea puffers (or Indian dwarf puffers) at my local Big Al's occasionally.

Anyone have any experience with keeping these little dudes? I'm wanting to have a small swarm of them in the tank, maybe 5-6?

It's a planted tank, with several hidey spots (which I know they like)

(Eventually I'd love to have their big cousin... but my house & my budget can't cope with what a DogFace Puffer requires, lol)


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

argentis said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm fishless cycling a 20G tall tank right now and I'm still sitting on the fence with what I should stock it with.
> 
> ...


I've had them before. A lot of people have had issues feeding them. I never did mine would eat pellets and flake. But loved snails and I always had a good supply of them. Not sure how they would do in a new tank.

Here is how you sex them

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_4/V4I1/sexing_puffers/Sexing_The_Dwarf_Puffer.htm


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks! I'll look into the feeding issues, I had heard they typically love snails.

Did you have anyone else in the tank with them? I was wondering if Oto's would be ok in there.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Don't know if you ended up getting puffers, I recently got 3 of them myself for a heavily planted 10 gallon. They have been eating frozen bloodworms very well, I'm going to try to grab some feeder snails for them next week. I'm interested in how yours are doing if you got them!


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

In the end, I didn't pick up the puffers, my hubby wanted something larger for the tank (as it's in the main room of the house) and we've settled on a small oddball community.

Next tank, (hehe) I'll be working on getting the darlings!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Dragons had a tank full of them


----------

